# Bands for 5/16" steel



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

I've been shooting 3/8" steel since I got started a few months ago. I've kind of settled on Sumeike .7 cut 22/12 at around 450%. I don't have a chronograph, but it hits hard at 10 and 20 yards, but with a pretty noticeable drop at 20 yards. I ordered a bunch of 5/16" steel to try to get a bit more velocity and hopefully a flatter trajectory. I have TBG, Sumeike .7, SS black .7, and a roll of BSB .6 that'll be here in a couple of days. Any starting point suggestions for a really fast bandset? I'm shooting to a cheek anchor at about 29" draw. Should I expect to see to see a big increase in speed and flatter shooting? Thanks in advance!

Charles


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Using your current setup as a guide, I'm thinking 16 to 10 tapers should put you in the ball park.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

You will enjoy the 5/16" (8mm) steel. I shot 3/8" for a lot of years but switched to 7mm and 8mm to get more distance. During the summer months I usually shoot 20 yards but sometimes I'll go out to 30, 40 and 50 yards. With my low draw weight the 3/8" steel drops badly much beyond about 25 yards.

As was said, try the .70mm bands with 16 x 10. With the .60mm you could maybe try 18 x 10 or 18 x 12. I use 18 x 12 with .45mm BSB for 7mm steel.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*SimpleShot has die-cut tapers they say are designed for 5/16 - (12 x 18 x .5mm). I have a couple packs arriving later this week, but I don't have experience with them yet. Their die-cuts were out of stock for quite a while.*

https://simple-shot.com/diy/3q1xxxxx/simpleshot-die-cut-slingshot-flatband-strips


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

I got my 5/16 steel and my roll of BSB .6. I cut a few sets of 18/12 at about 450%. I can't believe how smoking fast it is. I only shot at 10 yards, but I was impressed. I thought it might not cut cans as well as 3/8, but it turns out that it cuts more sharply and doesn't tend to bludgeon. I'm still pretty green, but I cut my first can with it in 21 shots. I also cut and tied a bunch of 16/10 bands for my nephews. I think they'll be able to pull into the 400% range with less effort and more fun. I really appreciate all the suggestions. Tgey were right on the money ????.

Charles


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I have another question 
I'm wanting a custom built band cutting jig and right now I'm shooting 7/16 with 5/16- 8mm in route. I'm planning on just using the 7/16 if I do any hunting. I'm shooting a 32" draw on most slingshots. I'm wanting to get some speed badges, I have the chrono, camera and experience filming but right now I'm not getting consistent 300+fps shots. I can easily pull a 60lbs bow because I did shoot an 80lbs Bear compound for years, jfyi.

What different tapers do you have on your jigs?
Did you make your own or custom order? 
If you ordered it, then where can I buy a good jig?

Did you make your own? 
If so, Is there a template that I can use?

I haven't looked in the tools section, but I will next. The search function came up empty. I've been cutting them by hand and it works, but not at the tapers mentioned above. I do have a couple art cutting tables of different sizes and the 2" and 2-1/2" cutting wheels that work fine. 
Thanks


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Raventree78 very generously sent me the adjustable taper jig in the pics below. A fixed taper jig is a bit easier to use, but you're SOL if you're wanting to experiment with different tapers. The adjustable jig he sent me is +/- $10 and after a few test/practice cuts it actually makes really accurate, repeatable tapers. It took me less than 10 minutes to set the dimensions on the jig and cut all the tapers for the bandsets in my previous post. Terry Taylor (Bonegrip) makes a bit more refined version of this jig in the $30-40 range. The Chinese one I'm using is available on Amazon if you don't want to wait for it to get here from China. I think there's also a company in FL that carries them.
Charles

https://www.amazon.com/Koungyun-Slingshot-Functional-Universal-Accessories/dp/B07S74JY95/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=slingshot+band+cutting+ruler&qid=1602228256&sr=8-3


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Reed Lukens said:


> I have another question
> I'm wanting a custom built band cutting jig and right now I'm shooting 7/16 with 5/16- 8mm in route. I'm planning on just using the 7/16 if I do any hunting. I'm shooting a 32" draw on most slingshots. I'm wanting to get some speed badges, I have the chrono, camera and experience filming but right now I'm not getting consistent 300+fps shots. I can easily pull a 60lbs bow because I did shoot an 80lbs Bear compound for years, jfyi.
> 
> What different tapers do you have on your jigs?
> ...


*I think Bill Hays has a video about using a guillotine paper cutter.*

https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Paper-Trimmer-Blade-Capacity/dp/B07LFH2MGH/ref=asc_df_B07LFH2MGH/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=385557435056&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17552145914053106753&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9030799&hvtargid=pla-824468833620&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=78924512136&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=385557435056&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17552145914053106753&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9030799&hvtargid=pla-824468833620


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Bill Hays does indeed have a video using a guillotine cutter. Flatband on the forum here has a good video on them as well. There's no doubt that they can work great, but I was a little hit or miss with it. I think a heavier hold down would probably have helped. 
Charles


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Bellman said:


> Raventree78 very generously sent me the adjustable taper jig in the pics below. A fixed taper jig is a bit easier to use, but you're SOL if you're wanting to experiment with different tapers. The adjustable jig he sent me is +/- $10 and after a few test/practice cuts it actually makes really accurate, repeatable tapers. It took me less than 10 minutes to set the dimensions on the jig and cut all the tapers for the bandsets in my previous post. Terry Taylor (Bonegrip) makes a bit more refined version of this jig in the $30-40 range. The Chinese one I'm using is available on Amazon if you don't want to wait for it to get here from China. I think there's also a company in FL that carries them.
> Charleshttps://www.amazon.com/Koungyun-Slingshot-Functional-Universal-Accessories/dp/B07S74JY95/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=slingshot+band+cutting+ruler&qid=1602228256&sr=8-3


Thanks 
I've been looking for that style of jig, I just haven't been able to find one that I can get soon enough before we head south to Arizona on the 23rd. Once we get settled in, I'll be getting one of these, Thanks 

"Terry Taylor (Bonegrip) makes a bit more refined version of this jig in the $30-40 range."
Does Terry have a store or a site where I can see or order it? 
I've only found an email address - [email protected]


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

FWIW... I am shooting 5/16 with 1/2" - 3/4" tapers, 5" active length, maxed out at my 28"ish draw. Sumieke .5 green. They are shooting at 260 fps, which I believe is fairly quick for short draw. Accuracy is beyond good. I am consistently hitting the edge (1/2" or less) of a previously destroyed can.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

For a jig that cuts fixed tapers and cuts multiple at once I have had great sucesess with the one I bought on Amazon from Green Mountain & Blue Water. It is easy to use and can cut slightly longer or shorter bands than what the template is "optimized" for.:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HMHC3PJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> For a jig that cuts fixed tapers and cuts multiple at once I have had great sucesess with the one I bought on Amazon from Green Mountain & Blue Water. It is easy to use and can cut slightly longer or shorter bands than what the template is "optimized" for.:
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HMHC3PJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks raventree78 
I've been looking at that one and I'm wondering what different tapers you guys have gotten and can they put 3 different tapers in? Or did you just get the same taper that they show. It says that its a custom order and I have hit the link to see what they have. It looks like they will put in any taper that you want and I would like to have 3 different in the same plate.
Still though, I'll have to order after I get to Arizona, so I have time to research and knowing what tapers others have bought is a good start for me  
It would be nice to have a one for 8mm steel, one for 11mm and then another.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Alfred E.M. said:


> Reed Lukens said:
> 
> 
> > I have another question
> ...


Thanks Alfred 
I have 2 guillotine cutters right now, so I found out tonight when I asked Karen...lol  
I've got a 9" sitting here on my lap that she doesn't use and I'll try cutting tapers with it tomorrow morning


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > Reed Lukens said:
> ...


I watched the videos from Bill Hays and the one that Flatband made as well. They're both good, but I think Flatband's tutorial has more tips for getting really clean and repeatable tapers. After watching his video I'm pretty sure most of my bad cuts were caused by not using a fairly beefy straight edge the keep the latex from shifting mid cut.

Charles


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Bellman said:


> Reed Lukens said:
> 
> 
> > Alfred E.M. said:
> ...


Thanks for the link Charles 
I have the same roller cutter set up that he uses in the video, I just haven't tried the self sealing mat that my wife has also recommended. I've been using the glass top board in the picture and it works, my bands cut like butter and I have a hefty ruler and hold downs that I've been clamping with visegrips. So did you cut all of those above with the jig or by measuring, marking and cutting? I've been measuring and just cutting double thick bands in one pass without markings because the board is laid out so nice and it has the lines in place already. 
I'm always looking for a better way, you know 
After watching the video, I'm trying too hard to get the perfect cut, the guillotine cutter does make it look easier then the roller. I'm just seeing now, that I'm taking to much time by trying to get it within a .001 tolerance... I'm really laughing at myself now 
And the worse thing about it is... I know that I can keep them within a .001... but my mind still wants .00001...


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Not sure about the different tapers on one template thing. I personally think it would be very hard to use one like that, but I am not seeing it through your eyes. You can contact them and ask, the GM&BW group seem to be good people. I am very curious to follow you down this rabbit hole


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

I think raventree78 is correct that the jigs he's using typically only have one size taper. All the bands in my pics were cut with the rotary cutter and the adjustable taper jig. I'm using a sheet of LDPE instead of a real cutting mat and it works well. Does the glass seem to be dulling your cutter blade? I don't know how well you can tell from the pictures, but as long as the square edge of the latex is pushed hard against the black edge, the set taper is easily repeatable. It takes me about two minutes to set the taper dimensions and about another two to cut as many pieces I can get out of a 15cm wide piece of latex. I measured and marked when I used the guillotine and did ok. Making sure both cutting edges are sharp with no burrs and the moving blade doesn't have any slop is really important. It's interesting that you've concluded that we're probably taking this a bit too seriously. I was laughing at myself a little last night thinking about the same thing. I've been hoarding rolls of latex like the apocalypse is upon us. I cut and tie lots of bandsets like I'm running a factory. Thinking about it, I think I must enjoy doing it because my bandsets almost always last between 350-500 shots. I guess we're all just a little obsessed with all of this.????.

Charles


----------

